# Mazatlan



## Kenshi4241 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello Expats! I am new to the site. How do I go to the Mazatlan forums link? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Stephen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Kenshi4241 said:


> Hello Expats! I am new to the site. How do I go to the Mazatlan forums link? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Stephen.


I'm guessing that you mean Mazatlan in Mexico, so I've moved your post to the Mexico forum


----------



## Kenshi4241 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello, my wife and I are coming back to Mazatlan, Mexico. I just had major back surgery and am going to be running out of a couple of my prescribed medications. Is there a clinic or a pharmacia in Mazatlan with a Doctor that I could see and get the prescriptions refilled? Thank you for any help with this. Stephen


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are talking about pain medications containing narcotics, you may have great difficulty in obtaining them in Mexico. They are very strictly controlled and are only available in specialized farmacias, with prescriptions from a very few specialized physicians; often ansthesiologists with a special permit.


----------



## expat-seeker (Aug 7, 2020)

It is easier to get medications in Mex than in USA . specially if you have original prescriptions with you , if the specific meds are "controlled" you need a prescription issued by a MD , Farmacias del ahorro and many others, even Walmart have an attached medical service , who can issue the prescription


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

RVG,
the times they are a-changin'
https://www.hrw.org/news/2015/06/15/mexico-breakthrough-pain-treatment
I don't know what may have changed in the five years since this article was written.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I realize RV ****** hasn’t been on the site since March 22. Does anyone know if he’s ok?


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> I realize RV ****** hasn’t been on the site since March 22. Does anyone know if he’s ok?


RV posts almost everyday on one (or both) of the Lake Chapala area boards.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

mattoleriver said:


> RV posts almost everyday on one (or both) of the Lake Chapala area boards.


I’m glad to hear that! Thanks mattoleriver!


----------

